
Ask HN: Are you a solo founder? How do you deal with stress? - mrburton
I&#x27;m a mentally tough individual, and I deal with stress very well. I have no issue with managing teams while coding on large projects that have tight deadlines, but there&#x27;s a &#x27;different&#x27; type of stress when starting your own company by yourself.<p>After all that self-proclaim tough guy shit, let me cut to the chase. Doing a start-up alone is an intense personal challenge at first. You quickly become aware of your flaws, shortcomings and you need to adapt and adjust soon; or you fail.<p>How do you deal with this deep level of personal stress? Vitamins, Working out, talking to other people in the start-up space, etc.?<p>I&#x27;m starting to take vitamins and going to local hotels to work out; Yes, I walk into hotels act like I&#x27;m staying there and use the gym.<p>I do feel better, but I wanted to see what others are doing. I&#x27;ve been reading about how a lot of entrepreneurs are struggling with depression and wanted to start this thread.<p>I hope this thread helps another entrepreneur out. Stay strong, stay focused and believe in yourself. Remember, each time we screw up, we found another way we can become better.
======
dangrossman
I've been a serial "solo founder" since I was 12 years old or so (now 33), and
I don't really identify with this. Working solo means there's nothing on the
line should one of my ideas not pan out; all I'll have lost is some of my own
time.

~~~
jasonkester
Seconded. Working solo means I can move at whatever pace I'm comfortable with,
and even halt development entirely for a while if something more interesting
crops up.

Supporting customers is not particularly stressful either, so long as you
don't make the mistake of trying to answer every email immediately and treat
every issue from a $10 account as a hair-on-fire, drop everything emergency.

Build it to run in the background, and it will.

~~~
tebugst
I honestly feel this is how startup should be bootstrapped.

------
muzani
There's no way around it. Have a cry about it. Accept that it hurts, don't
deny or suppress the pain.

What helped me a lot was reading Ben Horowitz's "The Hard Thing About Hard
Things."

In the end you just have to admit it sucks and that's okay. You have to be the
tough guy/girl. I remember a YC lecture once which said that the ideal founder
is like James Bond. It's a strange image but it got me through it.

------
asdf212313131
I became a long distance (10km+) runner to deal with uncertainty. I run 3
times a week; about an hour each time. To me its a form of meditation. When I
am running, I focus on breathing and let go of most other thoughts. The
ability to not think takes your mind away from your product and lets you think
more objectively.

~~~
patrickxie
does the ability to not have your mind wander off increase with time? I have
trouble focusing on breathing, 1 hr on the treadmill is a long time to be
fully focused on breathing.

------
alpeware
The most helpful for me has been to develop a solid daily and weekly routine.
This helps me knowing when to stop so I don't burn out, ensure I have enough
social interaction, take care of my health and keep my sanity. Also, having a
wife who believes more in me than myself has been a tremendous asset, so make
sure you have a strong support system.

When things get really tough, I just remind myself of my personal freedom and
why I'm doing what I'm doing. Watching everyone else during rush hour is also
a good exercise, especially on a Monday morning.

------
iancmceachern
I run, bike (it's something to progress at when other things arent,
meditation) Also, I was very fortunate to find a local entrapaneur group - the
glue factory. For me it's been like a support group of, and for, entrapaneurs.
[https://atgluefactory.com](https://atgluefactory.com)

------
tixocloud
I have found that talking with other founders, speaking with friends and being
open and honest that it's a journey of personal self-development.

What I've also found is self-reflection and chanting for appreciation of life
has helped significantly to see the brighter side when things are tough.

------
brandfountain
There's a timely post on the HN front page that discusses the benefits of
social isolation
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16536904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16536904)

------
richardknop
>> Yes, I walk into hotels act like I'm staying there and use the gym.

What? That seems unethical. Why are you doing that? Why not be honest and pay
for a gym.

